# March 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You submitted some great shots last month, so let's see what you've got for March! Two pics a person, taken this month. Thanks everyone!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's my first, Elvis watching the early lapwings, Ruby more interested in the hedge where the rabbits are


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

They are right there! I'm showing you! RIGHT THERE! I'm doing my job, DO YOURS!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The grazers... loving the sweet spring greens...
One would think they were cows???
Maximum Velocity & Amazing Mr. Ferguson stopped to smell the flowers... Just for a minute!!


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mia broke her toe 6 weeks ago and this was taken at the end of her recovery when we took a short walk on the trail. She absolutely loves being outside in the woods and I can't wait to take her on some real hikes!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey played with Chloe today for the first time in over a month. She was one happy girl. She got her best friend back.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June enjoying the coast


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey, even at only 20% of his previous energy in a hunt, still pointed two pheasant roosters and enjoyed a beautiful spring day in Northern California. His recovery continues.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally got some nice enough weather to take the kids out for a good romp!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My picture of the month for March, with Darcy taken at Easter.....you can tell by the backdrop..


----------

